# Header



## Fiscalo (Aug 15, 2008)

Can somebody change Thaliand into Thailand?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Where is it incorrect?


----------



## ThaanPeeg (Oct 25, 2008)

*Prefer Thighland myself*

Why not call a spade a spade and rename the country Thighland along with playing up to the few USP's they have left?
Seems the pu-yai want to go back to the fuedal system anayway... new plotics and all that.... so they could roll back the anti drug laws at the same time and make the place a tad happier.


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

Fiscalo said:


> Can somebody change Thaliand into Thailand?


Thanks for pointing out the mistake in the intro text. It has now been fixed.
Regards
Bob


----------



## miniwalk (Oct 27, 2008)

Thai land == OK


----------

